# Vertical  blinds



## QuickSilver (Jan 19, 2017)

Has anyone installed their own?  Is it easy?  What pointers do you have.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 19, 2017)

Get someone to hold them up to the window to see where to put the screws.  You don't want them dragging on the floor.
The bigger they are, the heavier they are, so be careful.

Make sure the top is level. Good luck.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 19, 2017)

One of the worse inventions for the home, office or any window; you'll wish you never bought them.   I have had them in most of my residences including the one I'm in now.  They are a pain in the neck to deal with as far as I'm concerned.  But yeah what he ^said.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 19, 2017)

I have verticals and/or  mini blinds  on every window in the house.  I wouldn't have anything else.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 19, 2017)

Guess, just the people I know personally don't like them. I find the floor to top of window ones particularly bothersome.


----------



## jujube (Jan 19, 2017)

Have them right now. Hate them.   

One house we bought had "mirrored" ones.....talk about ugly.  They were out the back door two hours after we closed on the house.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 19, 2017)

We have vinyl verticals out of necessity at the patio door in the living room. For the purpose of going out on the patio, it's just easier than the curtains and drapes, then the horizontal blinds I had tried several decades ago. The vinyl blinds are heavy enough that they are semi room darkening but they are able to be cut at the bottom should they wind up being hung too low. Found that out when I decided to also have them installed at the opening to our kitchenette since the opening is several inches lower than the top of the patio door. I tried having verticals professionally installed in the master bedroom but the company really screwed it up, so they were removed. I realized from that experience that I preferred horizontal blinds at the bedroom windows which are approx 35" X 70". I got room darkening metal ones for them. I've had the vertical blinds in the living room for probably a couple of decades now. No problems. I don't remember who installed them, however.


----------



## Buckeye (Jan 19, 2017)

Verticals?  First wife (may she rest in peace) hated them.  Second wife (May she also rest in peace) was okay with them.  I installed 2 sets of them here in Hawaii on sliders leading out to the lanais.  Just make sure they are high enough that you have space underneath them for an area rug is you have hardwood floors.  I think I used 3/4" as the gap.

They are not hard to hang.  Measure for the brackets, mark, and install them.  Then install the header piece, and hang the individual slats on the header.  "Piece O cake".


----------



## ossian (Jan 20, 2017)

Yep, installed them several times. Generally they are pretty easy. You get some clips, screw them into the lintel above the window. Clip the rail into the clips. Then assemble the slats by inserting the weights and chains. Then hang the slats on the rail and that is about it.

You can save a fair bit of money on doing them yourself and they are readily available online pretty reasonably priced.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 20, 2017)

Right now I have custom drapes that are about 15 years old..  They are heavy lined and hold dirt and odors..also, I have a dark gray cat who loves to peer out the opening all night long.. so his fur is covering the spot where he sits.    I paid $1,500 for them back then.. and I pay about $180 to have them cleaned every year..  It's time they go..   

I have horizontal blinds in all my other rooms and love them, but the verticals seem better suited for a living room.. I plan on keeping the scalloped valence and swags that I have now with the drapes.. just replacing the drapes with the blinds.  

I'm thinking I should call in someone to bring me samples and to do the actual hanging.. Hubby and I are getting too old for this..

I'm curious with those who said they hate them... exactly why?


----------



## AprilT (Jan 20, 2017)

I find I'm constantly having to twist and untwist stuck blinds, the blinds often get stuck when I'm trying to slide them sideways.  I know there are repairs for this, I've viewed videos, but, for me since I often exit and enter through my doors which face the parking lot and they have these monstrosities on them, this is a near daily occurrence. 

This is everyday for me 











I've included a link, below for a video to help with your installation if you do get them.  You have people who seem to like them very much and others who don't.  I've had bad luck with them, seems many other have as well, so many videos on youtube for what ails me about them, yet doesn't mean their a horrible home window solution, just not for me that's for sure.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 20, 2017)

I can understand that..

thanks for the videos..  I will pass them on to Hubby..


----------

